# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Transportation from Kingston to Portland

## TBfan

Great Huts has $130 one way from Kingston to Boston Beach. Is this average? What about to other areas of Portland? Any one know what Zion Country charges? No JUTA buses from King to Portland? What do local drivers charge? 

Route taxis are out for me as I would have luggage and do not know the area.

I am just trying to get ideas of the cost.

----------


## sammyb

> Great Huts has $130 one way from Kingston to Boston Beach. Is this average? What about to other areas of Portland? Any know what Zion Country charges? No JUTA buses from King to Portland? What do local drivers charge? 
> 
> Route taxis are out for me as I would have luggage and do not know the area.
> 
> I am just trying to get ideas of the cost.


that is about average.

I would recommend Warren and Kemar Mckenzie brothers live in Port Antonio and will go out of their way to insure your trip is a special one.

876-883-9081 or wgam84@yahoo.com

Vi can also provide a contact for a local driver

No JUTA shuttle from Kingston-PA at least not like what is offered in the other areas such as Negril Ochie etc

----------


## TBfan

Thanks.

Looks like the problem with Portland is the same as TB. The ground transportation is not cheap. But I enjoy areas like TB and hopefully Portie so much more than Negril  or Ochie.

----------


## ackee

both areas TB and Portland are far from the airports.. but once yu get there, its all systems go .

----------


## TBfan

Thank you.

I have been to TB many times so I know what is where etc.

I drove through Portland sightseeing in 2000 or 2001 so I know very little. What I do know is that for years I have been hoping to get up that way.

----------


## JitterBug

that price is average . . . you might get $10 difference here and there . . . not worth shopping around . . . are you staying at zion?

----------


## TBfan

For years I have been hoping to stay @ Zion and something always comes up to keep me from Portland. 

I hope to stay @ Zion.

----------


## TBfan

I am waiting to hear back from Free I to find out if he has a room for the days that I hope to spend in Portland.

----------


## JitterBug

free i is a gem . . . "he's the host with the most" . . . one of my friends that i brought to zion gave him that nickname . . . 

staying at zion while free i is not on site is a different vibe though, so, you might check if he will be there while you're there . . . just my two cents worth.

----------


## TBfan

> free i is a gem . . . "he's the host with the most" . . . one of my friends that i brought to zion gave him that nickname . . . 
> 
> staying at zion while free i is not on site is a different vibe though, so, you might check if he will be there while you're there . . . just my two cents worth.


Thanks.
Still waiting to hear from Free-I

----------


## JitterBug

give him a call, he goes home to holland at times and at times, the internet goes down . . . i loved my stays there, have not been back since he rebuilt after the hurricane . . . he does some great off the beaten path side trips, one being the lighthouse through the cane fields . . .

----------


## TBfan

> give him a call, he goes home to holland at times and at times, the internet goes down . . . i loved my stays there, have not been back since he rebuilt after the hurricane . . . he does some great off the beaten path side trips, one being the lighthouse through the cane fields . . .


I'll give him another day or so. 

We plan to be in TB for Christmas and new years.

I am only going to spend like 3 nights at Zion (this time / to check it out). Hopefully longer next trip. We MIGHT have wheels. 
Zion sounds like a good place for me if I went alone because of the side trips.

If only I had $$$ I spend some time there solo next summer!

----------

